# Something odd in my falabella's poo??



## georgia23 (5 January 2018)

Recently my 13yo gelding Falabella seems to have been pooing what looks like parts of guts or what looks like a fat earthworm. He seems a little down too, not his usual cheeky self...any ideas on what it could be and if it's dangerous?? Thanks


----------



## Auslander (5 January 2018)

Has he been wormed recently?


----------



## Red-1 (5 January 2018)

Like this?













Equine Tapeworm.


----------



## Shay (5 January 2018)

That was my thought too - although it could also be strongolydes.  OP - get an egg count done or worm on vets advice.  If he has a worm burden so high he is shedding adult worms you need to be careful that worming does not result in colic.


----------

